# Alles Gute plc tippser



## Ralle (2 Februar 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## crash (2 Februar 2008)

Von mir auch "Happy Birthday":sm24:


----------



## MSB (2 Februar 2008)

Da schließe ich mich doch gleich an!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag  :sm20:


----------



## Kai (2 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## vierlagig (2 Februar 2008)

joah, voll gutes zum tag wo du auf die welt gekommen bist auch von mir :-D


----------



## marlob (2 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir ein
:sm20:


----------



## bgischel (2 Februar 2008)

*Alles Gute...*


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Februar 2008)

Jaja, danke danke.

Mein erstes Geschenck, Schnee schüppen  

pt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Februar 2008)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Jaja, danke danke.
> 
> Mein erstes Geschenck, Schnee schüppen
> 
> pt


 
Na klasse.... hast Du gleich einen Vorsatz für Dein neues Lebensjahr erfüllt..... Mehr Bewegung, mehr Sport......

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.......


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Februar 2008)

Genau, weniger rauchen, nicht mehr saufen, natürlich auch nicht zu wenig  , aber erst mal den Boddy stählern.



> wer dabei noch noch denkt


 hmm, habe noch nie noch noch gedacht


----------



## kolbendosierer (2 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir alles gute.

robert


----------



## zotos (2 Februar 2008)

Alles gute und feier schön!

Das mit dem Schneeschippen entschuldigt doch die Völlerei der man sich an Geburtstagen hingibt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Februar 2008)

hallo,
auch aus dem harz alles gute.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Februar 2008)

... und noch ein Gruß an den Schnee-Schipper, aus dem Lipperland - hier läßt man tauen ...

Wie auch immer ... alles Gute zum Geburtstag :sm20: 

LL


----------



## Markus (2 Februar 2008)

wünsch dir natürlich auch nur das beste!

Markus


----------



## jabba (2 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir die allerbesten Glückwünsche.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Februar 2008)

Den vielen Wünschen schließe ich mich gerne an: Alles Gute!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir nachträglich noch alles Guten zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Steve81 (3 Februar 2008)

Von mir auch nachträglich alles Gute!


----------



## mst (3 Februar 2008)

Von mir ebenfalls alles Gute!!
:sm24:


----------



## afk (3 Februar 2008)

Mal wieder verspätet, aber auch von mir alles Gute !







Gruß Axel


----------



## godi (3 Februar 2008)

Jo ich bin leider auch etwas spät drann aber trotzdem alles gute im nachhinein!

:sm20:

godi


----------



## Zefix (4 Februar 2008)

Lieber Spät als nie 

Alles gute zum Geburtstag :sm20:


----------



## plc_tippser (4 Februar 2008)

Ok Ok, ich nehme mir noch ein verspätetes Blondes, was solls

:sm19: 

pt


----------



## IBN-Service (4 Februar 2008)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ok Ok, ich nehme mir noch ein verspätetes Blondes, was solls
> 
> :sm19:
> 
> pt



Hallo plc_tippser,

die besten Geburtstagswünsche auch von mir!

P.S. um 7:22 ist ein Blondes nicht verspätet sondern verfrüht!  

:sm20: :sm24:


----------



## MW (4 Februar 2008)

Auch von mir nachträglich alles gute !!!!!!


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Februar 2008)

*aber ...*

... selbstverständlich auch von mir !!!

ALLES GUTE


----------

